# Catless folks enter



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm considering going catless with my 06, so far I have a Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers, and a resonator delete. I have a few questions for those who removed they're cats.

1). How long does the smell last? and is it really unbearable?
2). I'm told the tone difference is very noticeable.... true?
3). Would the cat delete sound really overpower my Flowmasters, and change the sound of my car?
4). Does the check engine light come up once removed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> I'm considering going catless with my 06, so far I have a Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers, and a resonator delete. I have a few questions for those who removed they're cats.
> 
> 1). How long does the smell last? and is it really unbearable?
> 2). I'm told the tone difference is very noticeable.... true?
> 3). Would the cat delete sound really overpower my Flowmasters, and change the sound of my car?


the smell lasts as long as you have the car running.  
it changes the tone and makes it louder so that answers #2 & #3


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a question also do you gain or lose horsepower by deleting the cats? I hear one thing and another.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I'm considering going catless with my 06, so far I have a Flowmaster Super 44 mufflers, and a resonator delete. I have a few questions for those who removed they're cats.
> 
> 1). How long does the smell last? and is it really unbearable?
> 2). I'm told the tone difference is very noticeable.... true?
> ...


I'll go highflow mids Aram, not only because of the smell but I heard "rumors" that CHP/Cops can do spot checks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not catless,but I have heard that catless makes it sound raspy.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

catless sounds fine with my exhaust and it runs faster (i have different tunes for catless) but it does smell and i have a second set of mids with cats for everyday driving


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was also planing on removing my cats or do yous guys think i should better stay with my high flow JBA mid pipes.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i order complete kit from slp came with high flow cats. the only thing i dont like about the is the tick


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I've heard there is no real hp difference if you go either catted or catless,only real difference is in the sound.The catted mids have such high flow cats that it really makes no difference.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> I've heard there is no real hp difference if you go either catted or catless,only real difference is in the sound.The catted mids have such high flow cats that it really makes no difference.


i will agree the difference is minimal but it does exist. i've "heard" the same thing about MAFs and that's wrong too. there's no way you can put something in the flow of gases and not have it affect that flow. the minimal gains of catless, MAFless, TB porting, etc add up if you're looking for that little edge


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the smell lasts as long as you have the car running.
> it changes the tone and makes it louder so that answers #2 & #3


Does your check engine light come on when the cats are removed? I'm pretty sure there is a way to avoid this issue.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Does your check engine light come on when the cats are removed? I'm pretty sure there is a way to avoid this issue.


Im pretty sure the check engine light is going to come on, all you have to do is get it tuned.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Im pretty sure the check engine light is going to come on, all you have to do is get it tuned.


Correct and the tune will take care of it.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

smells bad at start up then is not bad i love not having cats!!! sounds great to me!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the check engine light for it is turned off when it's tuned


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I ordered a set of catless mids from Gravana Mar 9 this year. They said right after my order was placed, that they would take 3 to 4 weeks to get them from the company that manufactures them. I wrote back this week asking where they were so far and they said they haven't heard anything from the production company as of yet! Not asking if I wanted to continue to wait, or if I wanted my money back.....nothing! 

Has anyone else had this wait problem from Gravana? If so, how long did they actually take for you to get the part? I am just a little POed right now, are they waiting for some bailout money so they can stay in business? They have other items that I would like to buy in the future, but this delay is giving me serious doubts about their ability to offer what they advertise.

I also asked them about the K&N CAI intakes. They had a blowout sale on the non-legal system, but it was the same price as the regular price and both legal and offroad systems are the same price. They said it was an old sale, so again they seem to be too lazy to update or severely understaffed, which brings me back to wondering about other orders from customers on this forum.

I realize that there are other vendors, but Gravana had a lot to offer, and I didn't check for availability.

Sorry to ramble

Russ


----------



## urrutiad1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a question. I have an 05 6.0 and was wondering about removing my cats as well. I want to know where to find a CEL delete or an 02 simulAtor or whatever u call it jus so that my check engine light don't come on.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Qiuck update. It is now the 28th of April, and still no catless mids from Gravana! I have kept in touch. I have been told twice that my order was on its way and nothing yet! I am still wondering how any other orders have been with the rest of the Pontiac owners lately. Satisfied, delayed, no response....just curious.

I told them twice to cancel my order and both times, right after that a quick reply about delays from JBA, fraud with some credit cards and then to be assured that it is on its way. Am I an isolated case?

Russ


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

rnoswal said:


> Qiuck update. It is now the 28th of April, and still no catless mids from Gravana! I have kept in touch. I have been told twice that my order was on its way and nothing yet! I am still wondering how any other orders have been with the rest of the Pontiac owners lately. Satisfied, delayed, no response....just curious.
> 
> I told them twice to cancel my order and both times, right after that a quick reply about delays from JBA, fraud with some credit cards and then to be assured that it is on its way. Am I an isolated case?
> 
> Russ


I always order from Maryland Speed and never have any problems.I received my mids within 2 days from them.


----------



## slowgto (May 25, 2009)

I removed the cats and resonators. I have flowmaster with turn downs before the rear end. The car sounds good but, when let off the gas it pops badly. Also, it I believe it slowed the car down a great deal. 04 gto.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim.Rout said:


> I deleted everything up to my headers. I have a check engine light on, buy who cares. I live in Reedy, KY, so the requirements arent existing here. Car runs fine.


CEL means your engine is running like poo. Aside form just turning off the light, you need to tune the car to take advantage of the mod. Plus your car probally farts alot now.:shutme


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

So from what I understand its hard to pass an inspection with catless mids and your more likely to be jacked with by the police if you live in a highly residential area?

Sounds like I should get cats on my mids if thats the case... 

Im thinking Corsa Sport and it already sounds very loud... but very agressive I love it... sounds loud enough with the cats.


----------

